# how do I tag a thread?



## Evilhalfling (Oct 31, 2008)

edit.
I saw a place for a tag when i started this one. 
can they be retroactively tagged?


----------



## Merkuri (Oct 31, 2008)

I believe you can edit the original post to add a tag.  Either that or scroll down to the Tags section (below the Marketplace stuff, above the Quick Reply) and hit the Edit Tags link on the right.


----------

